# Milling machine - $2,500 (milpitas, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 8, 2022)

Milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Bridgeport clone. No power to it. Was taken out of production shop when they upgraded to automatic machines. Bring fork lift and trailer its about 2000 lbs.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

